# For the grammar police



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

* For the grammar police*


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

That's a cruel game - they all know that it's not a contraction but a possessive, so the poor blindfolded bloke will get it wrong even if it's between the t and the s!

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Depends how you use it dun't it? ? > >


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Shame there is not a similar test for right/left wing, Scottish/Welsh etc. bigots.

The forum might be a little friendlier then.


.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

eurajohn said:


> Shame there is not a similar test for right/left wing, Scottish/Welsh etc. bigots.
> 
> The forum might be a little friendlier then.
> 
> .


 Yes, but think how dull and quiet it would be. :wink2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

eurajohn said:


> Shame there is not a similar test for right/left wing, Scottish/Welsh etc. bigots.
> 
> The forum might be a little friendlier then.
> 
> .


Punctuation, or rather the lack or misuse of it, is a pretty reliable indicator there too I find.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

In the grand scheme of things - who gives a toss if the punctuation isn't up to Oxbridge standards . . . As long as people understand what you've written, (I didn't go to Oxbridge - out of choice) &#55357;&#56839;


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> In the grand scheme of things - who gives a toss if the punctuation isn't up to Oxbridge standards . . . As long as people understand what you've written, (I didn't go to Oxbridge - out of choice) ��


 On the "other" Motorhome site criticizing or correcting spelling, gammer etc, is bannered, perhaps we should take a leaf out of their book? Being Dyslexic doesn't mean I'm bias, banish the thought. :wink2:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Never mind criticizing grammar they should ban those who take a delight (find it fun) to obsessively criticize-- let's see if I remember the list benefit scroungers,immigrants,teachers,do gooders.........................oh I can't be bothered.....basically anyone who isn't like themselves. 

The U shaped Lounge is a hotbed of thinly disguised racist and nasty views fed by those who trawl the likes of the Mail to find evidence to support them.Consequently I find it difficult to help or engage on the site knowing that below the surface is this rich vein of unpleasantness.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tolerance is a rarity these days.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Tolerance is a rarity these days.


I don't know, I haven't left yet..........queue in Gemmy etc.. :wink2:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

:smile2: Cue in GEMMY. Sorry greygit I couldn't resist

Dick


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Webby1 said:


> Never mind criticizing grammar they should ban those who take a delight (find it fun) to obsessively criticize-- let's see if I remember the list benefit scroungers,immigrants,teachers,do gooders.........................oh I can't be bothered.....basically anyone who isn't like themselves.
> 
> The U shaped Lounge is a hotbed of thinly disguised racist and nasty views fed by those who trawl the likes of the Mail to find evidence to support them.Consequently I find it difficult to help or engage on the site knowing that below the surface is this rich vein of unpleasantness.


mmmm that sounds like criticism to me >


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Webby1 said:


> Never mind criticizing grammar they should ban those who take a delight (find it fun) to obsessively criticize-- let's see if I remember the list benefit scroungers,immigrants,teachers,do gooders.........................oh I can't be bothered.....basically anyone who isn't like themselves.
> 
> The U shaped Lounge is a hotbed of thinly disguised racist and nasty views fed by those who trawl the likes of the Mail to find evidence to support them.Consequently I find it difficult to help or engage on the site knowing that below the surface is this rich vein of unpleasantness.


Nah, the Sun is better


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> :smile2: Cue in GEMMY. Sorry greygit I couldn't resist
> 
> Dick


 What don't you understand about dyslexia? :wink2:

I could have meant queue of trolls. 0


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

For those who are happy to dismiss the importance of punctuation (and believe that as long as the meaning intended by the originator of a piece of text can be understood, there isn't a problem), I offer the following as an illustration of the possibilities for confusion.

Without punctuation:

A woman without her man is useless.

With punctuation:

A woman; without her, man is useless.

With alternative punctuation:

A woman without a man, is useless.

Punctuation does matter. 

However, the need to highlight ambiguity in a piece of text is optional.

Ian


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

bigtwin said:


> For those who are happy to dismiss the importance of punctuation (and believe that as long as the meaning intended by the originator of a piece of text can be understood, there isn't a problem), I offer the following as an illustration of the possibilities for confusion.
> 
> Without punctuation:
> 
> ...


Depends on what you are trying to prove.

.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bigtwin said:


> For those who are happy to dismiss the importance of punctuation (and believe that as long as the meaning intended by the originator of a piece of text can be understood, there isn't a problem), I offer the following as an illustration of the possibilities for confusion.
> 
> Without punctuation:
> 
> ...


I knew they needed us :wink2::wink2:


----------

